# Heads up... I'm going tomorrow !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Weather permitting of course. The pompano and whiting reports have been slim. The reports that I have been getting have been on the poor side. I'm going anyway ! I'll post good or bad tomorrow.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I got stuck with cats and a nice bluefish but the good stuff is surely out there! Got to be some reds and pompano for someone to catch


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

We walked down the beach a couple days ago, bunch of decent whiting were being hammered around "E". Kinda sparce the rest of our 2 mile walk.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Managed 2 whiting the other day. Long day for 2 tacos. I was planning on meeting you out there, but have home inspection today.


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

I caught over dozen whiting last weekend at johnsons beach, I was shooting for pomps tho but couldn't get past the whiting...good luck!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm on the way, weather be damned !









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Git 'em Grouperking !


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tell me where you end up. I will come down and shoot the shit with ya.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Come on down. I got set up and caught 1 whiting then I had to run to the truck to miss this little rain cloud, but it's about to pass over.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well the rain has chased me back to the truck again for a few minutes. I've caught 5 whiting and 1 catfish so far. Grouper22 came down and hung out for awhile until the rain cloud got close. We re-killed the crap out of a lot of deer and fish. Lol Good to meet you Mike.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You too bud.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Ive been hammerin that area, between johnsons beach and the park. No pomps to show for for about 3 weeks now. No whiting either but my 5 yr old hasnt grasped the concept of you cant catch fish if the hooks not in the water.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I caught 11 or 12 whiting, one 18" pompano and one undersized pomp. I'll have to get a picture tomorrow when I clean them.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> I caught 11 or 12 whiting, one 18" pompano and one undersized pomp. I'll have to get a picture tomorrow when I clean them.


Damn nice, Im still tryin to master surf fishin. Would love to meet up and get a few pointers from ya, if ya dont mind. I want to keep my boys hooked to fishin, but lately its been kinda tough. Im right by big lagoon state park so im always goin beachside. Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Shrimp300 said:


> Damn nice, Im still tryin to master surf fishin. Would love to meet up and get a few pointers from ya, if ya dont mind. I want to keep my boys hooked to fishin, but lately its been kinda tough. Im right by big lagoon state park so im always goin beachside. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


 Yeah man , we'll have to meet up out there one day. I don't mind at all.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's the proof. Lol


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Here's the proof. Lol
> View attachment 859409


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Here's the proof. Lol
> View attachment 859409


That's a good day!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Great job! I'll be back out there soon!


----------

